# Surplus Taurus Pistols



## trentu (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello. Went ahead and picked up a stainless PT-92C surplus pistol. Has a bunch of holster wear but might make a fun project. Anyone else pick up a surplus pistol?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, not a surplus Taurus, military surplus. Hope yours runs good for you...any pics?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've purchased lots of firearms over the years, but never a surplus one.


----------



## trentu (Dec 18, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Well, not a surplus Taurus, military surplus. Hope yours runs good for you...any pics?


They won't be here till after Christmas. Picked up a Beretta 92f surplus as well. I will post some pics after I pick them up.


----------



## Makarovii (Nov 13, 2013)

Never picked up a surplus Taurus but just sold my milsurp Bulgarian Makarov this week to help finance the next purchase. :mrgreen:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## trentu (Dec 18, 2013)

Just picked up the PT92C. The condition is amazing! It is out of Florida so I'll get the warranty. I will shoot it after work and post some pics.


----------

